# New channel -#257 - Chiller - March 1st ???



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

When will the new Chiller channel, #257, be added to the guide and begin receiving guide data?
The channel premieres on DirecTV on March 1st.....

Bill


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

Where did you here about this? 

Searching the DTV site for chiller produces no results and searching for premiere or premieres also has no reference to any new chs except for a cust service ch.

I can find no reference at all to a new ch.

The name chiller is intriguing so I would be interested in anything that confirms this ch.

Also; In what package is it to be included?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

One article here.

You can always try a Google search on "chiller channel". I got 1000's of hits.


----------



## TheBar1 (Dec 26, 2001)

Wikipedia has a pretty detailed overview of what you can expect from the Chiller channel...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiller_(TV_channel)


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Cool, will the HD version be MPEG 2 or 4?


----------



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

I would think if it is "slated as part of DirecTV's new HD programming" that it will be MPEG 4. I doubt they will be putting up any new MPEG 2 channels.


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

bguppies said:


> When will the new Chiller channel, #257, be added to the guide and begin receiving guide data?
> The channel premieres on DirecTV on March 1st.....
> 
> Bill


I have been getting caught up on the show "Profiler" on the Sleuth channel.
They are running a preview of Chiller on Sleuth this weekend.
They also run a promo about Chiller coming March first on DirecTV channel 257, duting almost every commercial break on Sleuth.

Since they are slotting it between the commercial free TCM and commercial free FMC, I am hoping it too will show commercial free movies....(unlike AMC)

Just curious as too how many days before a channel's debut, does it get added to the available channels list?

Bill


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

Regular Schedule
Starts Monday, March 5, 2007:

Weekdays
6:00AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents 
6:30AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
7:00AM Night Gallery
8:00AM Friday the 13th: The Series
9:00AM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
9:30AM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
10:00AM Tales from the Crypt
10:30AM Tales from the Crypt
11:00AM Movie
1:00PM Movie
3:00PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
3:30PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
4:00PM Movie
6:00PM Friday the 13th: The Series
7:00PM Tales from the Crypt
7:30PM Tales from the Crypt
8:00PM Short Lived Wheel: G vs. E (Monday); American Gothic (Tues); Monsters (Wed); Freddy's Nightmares (Thurs); Twin Peaks (Fri)
9:00PM Movie
11:00PM Short Lived Wheel: G vs. E (Monday); American Gothic (Tues); Monsters (Wed); Freddy's Nightmares (Thurs); Twin Peaks (Fri)
12:00AM Movie
2:00AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
2:30AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
3:00AM Movie
5:00AM Night Gallery

Saturdays
6:00-9:00AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
9:00AM-12:00PM Night Gallery
12:00PM Movie
2:00PM Movie
4:00PM G vs. E
5:00PM Monsters
5:30PM Monsters
6:00PM Twin Peaks
7:00PM American Gothic
8:00PM Freddy's Nightmares
9:00PM Movie
11:00PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
11:30PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
12:00AM Movie
2:00AM Movie
4:00AM Movie/Various

Sundays
6:00-9:00AM Night Gallery
9:00AM Friday the 13th: The Series
10:00AM G vs. E
11:00AM Monsters
11:30AM Monsters
12:00PM Movie
2:00PM Movie
4:00PM Twin Peaks
5:00PM American Gothic
6:00PM Friday the 13th: The Series
7:00PM Tales from the Crypt
7:30PM Tales from the Crypt
8:00PM Freddy's Nightmares
9:00PM Movie
11:00PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
11:30PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
12:00AM Movie
2:00AM Movie
4:00AM Movie/Various


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

So is this Choice, or Choice Extra?


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

bguppies said:


> Just curious as too how many days before a channel's debut, does it get added to the available channels list?
> 
> Bill


Well last night when I went into my bedroom to watch some television close to 8PM or so, I noticed that TiVo had the blue Channel Addition screen up. And guess what it displayed?...

Channel Addition

Added
----------
257 CHILLER



Now me being hopeful, I was dismayed to learn that TiVo has added the channel and its lineup; DIRECTV has not yet and that saddens me a bit as I was hoping that NBC Universal would do a "soft launch" on channel 257 and run incessant loops of Chiller promos and programming until the official launch at 6AM on March 1st -- kind of like what I heard The Sci-Fi Channel (now simply SCI FI) did back in 1992 when USA Networks owned and launched it.

In any case, using the Chiller schedule on TiVo I was able to set up a recording schedule for what I want TiVo to record from Chiller (and there's *ALOT*!)

So get ready to give your TiVo a workout, fellow TCFers with DIRECTV! Chiller's schedule is now available on your TiVo Guide.


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks....
I was hoping it would get added in this weekend to pick some programming.

Channel 101 is running a Chiller preview all weekend also.

I Tivoed the Twin Peaks pilot last night....

Bill


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

are you guys using standalone Tivos? I don't have anything listed in either of my DTivos.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Well, FilmCritic3000 has been touting this in several threads.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336069
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=341002
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=341328


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

bguppies said:


> I Tivoed the Twin Peaks pilot last night....
> 
> Bill


Ditto, Bill.

I wasn't sure I'd seen the 2 hour pilot, but then I remembered the bit with the fish in the coffee pot and Agent Cooper seeing the motorcycle in Laura's eyes on the video tape so I must have seen it before.


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't have Chiller TV's info on my Hughes SD DVR80 yet. Bidger - you have the same model listed as me. Is Chiller appearing on all your Tivos, or just one of 'em? What plan do you guys have? I called DTV and they said I'll be able to view the channel with my TC+ package, and she confirmed it will be on channel 257... 

She (the CR) also told me it might not show up in my guide data until March 1st (which is stupid)...


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

There was a free preview over the weekend on channel 101, as bguppies mentioned in the post I quoted from.


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

I saw an episode of Hitchcock's "Incident in a Small Jail" listed, but for some reason it didn't record...

So bidger, are you saying your Tivo also doesn't have guide data for Chiller, yet?

FilmCritic3000, what type of DVR do you have? A D-Tivo, or a branded Tivo DVR? HD?


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Dante101 said:


> So bidger, are you saying your Tivo also doesn't have guide data for Chiller, yet?


I have no idea whether it is or isn't. My guess is since the channel doesn't start until March 1 and I don't sub to TC+, it isn't.

One more time, I recorded the TP pilot on the free preview over the weekend on channel 101.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Dante101 said:


> I saw an episode of Hitchcock's "Incident in a Small Jail" listed, but for some reason it didn't record...
> 
> So bidger, are you saying your Tivo also doesn't have guide data for Chiller, yet?
> 
> FilmCritic3000, what type of DVR do you have? A D-Tivo, or a branded Tivo DVR? HD?


I have a regular Series 2 TiVo-branded TiVo I use in conjunction with an IR cable (so the DVR will work in conjunction with DIRECTV, of course).


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

Okay. I just don't understand what you meant when you say "TiVo has added the channel and its lineup; DIRECTV has not yet." Do you mean "Tivo's *website* has added the channel"?

If that's what you meant, then I guess we're all in the same boat, in that none of us have guide data for ch 257 yet...

I was just getting nervous, thinking some people's Tivos had the guide data, and others did not. (No need to explain the preview on 101 - I understand that. lol)


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Dante101 said:


> Okay. I just don't understand what you meant when you say "TiVo has added the channel and its lineup; DIRECTV has not yet." Do you mean "Tivo's *website* has added the channel"?
> 
> If that's what you meant, then I guess we're all in the same boat, in that none of us have guide data for ch 257 yet...
> 
> I was just getting nervous, thinking some people's Tivos had the guide data, and others did not. (No need to explain the preview on 101 - I understand that. lol)


Let me clarify and I apologize for any confusion - if I hit the guide button on the TiVo remote while I'm watching TV and enter the channel number 257 or if I look up programming on channel 257 via the browse by channel option, SIGN OFF is listed until 6AM on Thursday; after that, the entire Chiller schedule (for close to two weeks, per the TiVo norm) is available for me to perouse.


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

Well hopefully I'll get guide data soon, too. I don't have any data for 257 in my guide. Not even "sign off." It isn't listed as a valid channel number on the guide, and when I tune to it manually I get a "channel not available" banner on the bottom of my screen... 

Sorry to bug everyone - I'm sure everything will be fine - I'm just excited about getting this channel and being able to watch "Freddy's Nightmares" again (and hoping they'll add Boris Karloff's Thriller to their lineup soon (which was originally shown on NBC, so you'd think it'd be a no-brainer))...


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Dante101 said:


> Well hopefully I'll get guide data soon, too. I don't have any data for 257 in my guide. Not even "sign off." It isn't listed as a valid channel number on the guide, and when I tune to it manually I get a "channel not available" banner on the bottom of my screen...
> 
> Sorry to bug everyone - I'm sure everything will be fine - I'm just excited about getting this channel and being able to watch "Freddy's Nightmares" again (and hoping they'll add Boris Karloff's Thriller to their lineup soon (which was originally shown on NBC, so you'd think it'd be a no-brainer))...


Have you tried connecting to the TiVo service via the Phone and Network menu? Has your TiVo been connecting properly? If there's a 'Channel Not Available' banner at the bottom of the screen, you might not have the proper DIRECTV package that will enable you to see Chiller; I know if I tune to Cinemax (a channel I don't receive) that same 'Channel Not Available' banner will appear). I can't imagine why Chiller hasn't been added to your TiVo guide/schedule for the rest of you. It sounds like a glaring oversight and one that I hope is rectified by 6AM tomorrow.

In any case, Dante, I sincerely hope you get Chiller tomorrow, one way or the other. I too am very, very excited about this channel (Chiller airing _Thriller_ would be awesome; I caught an episode or two when SCI FI was known as The Sci-Fi Channel and used to air it at 3AM on the weekends), so much so that some might think I've been behaving like an NBC Universal shill. I'm not. I'm just a very big horror geek who can't wait to see series that have not been on television in a long time like _Freddy's Nightmares_ (which I used to watch late at night/early in the morning on the weekends on our local ABC affiliate, WJCL, in the late '80s), _Monsters_ (it ran on WTGS, our FOX affiliate Saturday nights - this was before FOX's Saturday lineup), _Friday The 13th: The Series_, and all of the various movies Chiller will be airing (the _Abbott and Costello_ monster movies are what I'm looking forward to this weekend).

And in recently released news...

Here's NBC Universal's official press release for the launch of Chiller:

http://www.nbcumv.com/release_detail.nbc/nbcuniversalcable-20070226000000-chillerdebutsonma.html

They'll be airing _A Nightmare On Elm Street_ movies in April.

And apparently Lionsgate will be involved, presence-wise, with Chiller's official website, http://www.chillertv.com , to promote their "After Dark Horrorfest" films.

http://nbcumv.com/release_detail.nbc/nbcuniversalcable-20070227000000-nbcuniversal039s.html


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

Yup, I tried all that and more. Thanks for all that info - can't wait to see "Freddy's Nightmares" again, as well as Night Gallery and the rest.

If I don't get 257 tomorrow, I'm gonna be jumping on that damn phone!


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Have you tried connecting to the TiVo service via the Phone and Network menu? Has your TiVo been connecting properly? If there's a 'Channel Not Available' banner at the bottom of the screen, you might not have the proper DIRECTV package that will enable you to see Chiller; I know if I tune to Cinemax (a channel I don't receive) that same 'Channel Not Available' banner will appear). I can't imagine why Chiller hasn't been added to your TiVo guide/schedule for the rest of you. It sounds like a glaring oversight and one that I hope is rectified by 6AM tomorrow...


Connecting to the TiVo service has NOTHING to do with the chs on a DTiVo. All ch info and guide data comes from the sat stream.

This new ch has not been added to the sat stream so it is not even listed in the all chs view of the guide.

As of 10:00 pm eastern there is no data at all and the ch does not exist.

If DTV is truly adding this ch on Mar 1 then I would expect the data to appear about 6:00 am as that seems the time that DTV really starts their day as free previews and such start at that time.

In spite of the news stories I still have my doubts as a search of DTV's site for chiller yields the following:
=====
Search Results
There was no results matching: "chiller" in all site areas. Results sorted by relevance.
Did you mean:
"Chill"?
If not, please try your search again with different keywords.
====
I hope DTV is just not putting any info on their site but, it seems, they would want to have some info there.


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

Well something is going on, because FilmCritic3000 says his tivo has the guide data for Chiller 257.

Not having the guide data available is stupid. It means I cannot set my tivo to record anything from that channel in advance. I even tried to set up a manual recording of ch 257, and it kept bouncing me to 258 FMC.

I'm sure its not a case of DTV deciding against adding the channel. If that were the case, they wouldn't have bothered having that sneak preview special on 101 last Saturday. I think its just short sightedness on someone's part. Or maybe a bunch of channels are getting moved/added or deleted tomorrow, and they need to wait. I dunno...

Irritating, however...

BTW, how long have we had the Sleuth channel? I found out about that a month or so ago by accident. Does DTV just do a horrible job at announcing new channels? You'd think they'd send a new message to our Tivos when a new channel is added.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

>FilmCritic3000 says his tivo 

You did not post a link... so... did FC3000 specifically say DirecTV Tivo... or just "his tivo" without saying it was a DirecTV model?


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

No link needed - its in this thread, just a few posts up. He says "I have a regular Series 2 TiVo-branded TiVo I use in conjunction with an IR cable (so the DVR will work in conjunction with DIRECTV, of course)."

Hmmm. So maybe his isn't a DirecTV Tivo? Is it a standalone Tivo hooked up to a DirecTV receiver? I dunno, I'm confused. So maybe none of us have the guide data yet...


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Dante101 said:


> No link needed - its in this thread, just a few posts up. He says "I have a regular Series 2 TiVo-branded TiVo I use in conjunction with an IR cable (so the DVR will work in conjunction with DIRECTV, of course)."
> 
> Hmmm. So maybe his isn't a DirecTV Tivo? Is it a standalone Tivo hooked up to a DirecTV receiver? I dunno, I'm confused. So maybe none of us have the guide data yet...


The former is correct. It's a standalone TiVo I use with a DIRECTV receiver. As I type this, Chiller is on the air!  Woo-hoo! An episode of _ New Alfred Hitchcock Presents_ is currently on (starring Ned Beatty).


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

Chiller got added last night at some point and all 2 weeks worth of programming is indeed in the guide....

Bill


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

bguppies said:


> Chiller got added last night at some point and all 2 weeks worth of programming is indeed in the guide....
> 
> Bill


Actually I was up for the launch. There was no channel 257 on DIRECTV and then shortly after 6AM Eastern, there was. After a brief CGI promo of what to expect on Chiller (accompanying imagery included an older model wheelchair being hit by a bus and various movies on Chiller represented by yellowing and decaying movie posters on a dark, desolate city street with series airing on Chiller scrawled on a brick wall in graffiti), the channel went directly into airing _New Alfred Hitchcock Presents_.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

anyone bummed that it's a commercial channel? I guess this means cut movies.


----------



## aepman (Oct 3, 2000)

Well, I think I would have put it next to SciFi, not TCM and FMC. Both channels are NBC/Universal properties and both have a series/movie mix. Its not quite as polished as SciFi (never thought I would make that comment), but it is less than a day old. In time, I could see the two channels being very similar.


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

Glad to see it all worked out. When I woke up, I was halfway expecting having to call DTV to have them send some missed signal to my Tivo or something...

I don't mind the commercials - I just hope they aren't editing down the shows to fit more commercials in. Anyone know if that's the case? If no one responds, I'll find out later today when they air "Revenge" on Hitch...


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, the episode of "Revenge" on my DVD set is 26:12. Chiller played it at 24:20.

15 seconds were cut during Hitch's intro. A couple of seconds from his exit speech. The rest of the episode was intact, but was time compressed - running at a slightly faster rate than what I have on DVD.

Plus the episode was from an old print - not nearly as nice as the remastered Season One DVD set on sale from Universal...

Oh well... I guess I'd rather watch a time compressed episode than an edited one...


----------



## E. von Stroheim (Sep 1, 2005)

They have been advertising a showing of "The Shining" tonight as "commercial free" but not "uncut and commercial free", which kind of kills it for me.

I may, however, tune in anyways just to see how badly they butcher it. And hey, you never know, it might just be uncut.


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

I was wondering the same - if they would edit for content or not...


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

They have to edit for profanity and nudity as its not a pay channel and available 24/7 to all family members. I don't mind that as I think profanity is not needed anyways.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Rkkeller said:


> They have to edit for profanity and nudity as its not a pay channel and available 24/7 to all family members. I don't mind that as I think profanity is not needed anyways.


I also don't mind, and most of the fans on the messageboards at chillertv.com agree. It's plainly evident that NBC Universal wants to get this channel as wide a carriage as possible and in order to do that, it has to be operated within the tenets of basic cable. I'm loving Chiller and while I'll watch the movies avidly, I'm more excited for the series the channel is airing (_Freddy's Nightmares_, _American Gothic_, _Monsters_, to name a few) and will air, some of which have not been on television in well over a decade.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I haven't watched much of this channel yet(have SPs set for Freddy's Nightmares and Friday the 13th: TS) but if movies are cut I won't even bother with them, I'll just stick with the series shows.


----------



## OLdDog (Dec 15, 2001)

Rkkeller said:


> They have to edit for profanity and nudity as its not a pay channel and available 24/7 to all family members. I don't mind that as I think profanity is not needed anyways.


That is simply NOT true! TCM and IFC are not pay chs and available to all family members (24/7 has nothing to do with it) and they do NOT edit for content.

The only reason that stations edit for content (other than OTA chs) is that they are afraid of the right wing (im)moral self appointed content police,


----------



## mullet4evr (Nov 29, 2005)

Exactly...the FCC has no say so over any channel that isn't broadcast OVER THE AIR (OTA). Why you think they had the **** episode of South Park and if you watch Comedy Central late at night...they show movies UNCUT, but not commercial free. If you haven't seen the Pam Anderson Roast uncensored...it's OOC. Anyway, the FCC doesn't have authority to regulate anything not OTA.


----------

